
First Gaming Browser - agnelnieves
https://www.opera.com/gx?ref=producthunt#start
======
duxup
>Opera GX has in-browser sound effects, composed in collaboration with sound
designer Rubén Rincón and the band Berlinist, who recently received a
nomination in the BAFTA Games Awards for Gris game original soundtrack. Sound
effects can be toggled on and off in the settings.

What does that even mean exactly?

Does that have something to do with gaming?

Free browser VPN, is that a gaming thing too?

Gaming chairs, socks, all sorts of "gaming" things out there that seem just
like other products but with a slightly different look and a "gaming" sticker
on there.

The pop out video looked neat, at least the idea.

Somewhat related note: If a site is selling me on a browser, but then uses a
system to hide the browser scroll bar / implement their own scrolling, man
that is weird and irksome.

